# Genital Warts. . . . . .



## Lauraaraa

well i found out i had genital warts a month or so ago now, i have NEVER had them or any sign of them before i became pregnant. 

the doc i see at th GU Clinic said that ALOT of women get them making an appearance when they become pregnant and most of the time they go on their own after baby is born. 

but mine just seemed to get worse and worse and started to irritate me so i am getting them freezed off - each week i have to go back. 

but i have never felt so disgusted before in my whole life. it is also known as th HPV virus, baby will be fine, but i am paranoid bout having a natural birth now incase i pass them on to my baby. 
doc said it wont be a problem, but then i read alsorts about how they can cause cervical cancer, so i am petrified. 

i dont want to have sex anymore since finding them - and i feel disgusting. 

just constantly think about them being there, i am one of those ppl who hate havin things wrong with them and the fact i can see them if i look really makes them get to me even more. 

i am going to keep going back each week as this is the only way to get rid of them when pregnant, luckily it isnt a painful procedure, i couldnt feel a thing, which was weird. 
but i have a high pain thresh-hold.

but i just wondered has anyone else had these - mine came a few months after i fell pregnant, when hormones started kicking in i guess! 

and if you have had them did they go on their own after having your baby?


----------



## elfin2011

Hi

Your doctor is right, your lowered immune system meant that the warts appeared. I think a high proportion of people are HPV carriers, it's very common indeed, just most either don't notice them or don't have evidence of them as their immune system suppresses them.

As for cervical cancer, it's a different strain of HPV that causes warts, so you don't have any worries there.

Chances are, they will go once your immune system recovers after the birth and your body will suppress them again from there on in.

It's a shame that you feel disgusted by them. It's an STD that a condom can't protect you against, and it's not your fault at all that you have them. I got them from having one sexual partner, and they appeared at a time I was run down about 10 years ago. I had them frozen off and they never reappeared, in fact I'd forgotten all about them until I saw your post.

Claire x


----------



## Kylarsmom

I had them about 3 or so years ago. Was told it meant I had HPV. I battled with them for about a year off and on, and then they just stopped and never came back. When I was pregnant with my son I was so afraid they would come back and I actually got a skin tag that i thought was a wart and freaked out but the dr was positive it was a skin tag. Now Im pregnant with number 2 and am still afraid, but nothing i can do about it. I know your fear hun, it is natural. Just wanted to let you know it could be worse. I feel like its my own fault and that that was my punishment for some of the premiscuous things i did back then, so i cant blame anyone but myself.but the good news its they are pesky but not harmful. there are many worse things you could have contracted. Your OH could possibly get them, though mine never has. With women, they can test and see if you have hpv, but with men, the only way to know is if they have the outbreak of warts. Good luck sweetie


----------



## Lauraaraa

thankyou ladies for your replies, 

i thought it was punishment also as i did go a bit wild at one stage of my life, not sure what happened really, but now i wish that i hadnt been that way, as keep thinking maybe i wouldnt have got these damned things.

they are veryy irritating, although no one knows they are there, i do. and it frustrates me!! 

but i am hoping once i have my baby they will clear up and i can forget bout them!!! 

xx


----------



## sjwebb

I had HPV with my first pregnancy, I had to go have a colposcopy where they look at your cervix for abnormal cells, I later learned that in a few years your body will fight the infection off if you do not have a high risk strand and mine wasn't and 2 years later I have had all normal paps and no sign of the HPV. I know its scary but there is hope. There are only about 12 strands that can cause cancer. Your Dr will most likely do the procedure and put your mind at ease.


----------



## CatLover21

Hello, Lauraaraa. Hope all is well with you. Don't worry about cancer because the HPV types that cause genital warts are low-risk HPVs and those that can cause cancer are high-risk HPVs. They are different, so relax. I do hope your warts went away on their own (that can happen). My sister had to use a topical solution to get rid of hers (the name's Wartscide if I'm not mistaken). So far, they haven't come back. 

sjwebb, you're very lucky. There's no cure for HPV yet, so you're very fortunate to be free from it.


----------



## NatNatx2

I too had 'gestational' warts or HPV with my 1st baby 6 years ago, they turned up in my 2nd trimester and were compleately gone 3 months after she was born with no treatment at all... I am pregnant with baby number 2 with a differant partner and I'm scared that they'll come back and weather I should tell my partner just in case :-S
My ex partner is the one who gave me HPV and my Gyno told me that I only got the warts because I was pregnant so does that mean I'll get them every established pregnancy??


----------



## miss.cdixy

Im so glad someone has posted my exact situation and exactly how i feel myself, its good to know we can share this horrible thing together.glad to read all the good advice xx


----------

